# Autenticación con llaves en SSH

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, desde hace mucho he entrado de esta manera a alguna que otra máquina remota, pero ahora me pide el passphrase de la llave cada que trato de entrar:

```
ssh user@dominio.com

Enter passphrase for key '/home/user/.ssh/id_rsa':
```

Eso es más incomodo que teclear mi password normal (que por cierto no recuerdo). Alguien sabe que paso?? no he movido nada de mi cliente ssh. 

Gracias por su atención.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para descartar cualquier otra causa probable, yo empezaría por copiar tu llave pública nuevamente hasta el servidor remoto.

Podría ser que alguien haciendo limpieza en authorized_keys te haya eliminado de la lista...

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Gracias Inodoro, he descubierto que pasa, no se cual es la causa de que esto cambiara. Sucede que ssh-agent dejo de funcionar, es decir, ya no inicia automáticamente, no tengo ni idea de que hacia que iniciara automáticamente, he desinstalado ciertas cosas que no necesitaba veré si alguna de estas tiene la culpa.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ya no inicia automáticamente, no tengo ni idea de que hacia que iniciara automáticamente

 

Mira a ver si se te inicia en el arranque el demonio /etc/init.d/sshd.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Entonces tu llave pública si estaba protegida por contraseña? Eso lo explica todo. Desde un principio supuse que se trataba de una llave sin contraseña.

Salud!

----------

## edgar_uriel84

No la llave tiene contraseña, soy paranoico en ese sentido, luego presto mi laptop a amigos y odio las travesuras que yo en su lugar haría. 

Por otro lado, aunque inicie sshd, no pasa nada con ssh-agent.

Lo he puesto en bashrc pero con cada terminal se abre por desgracia un nuevo ssh-agent, si cierro la terminal tambien termina ssh-agent. Es molesto.

----------

## Coghan

Te paso la configuración que tengo en mi .bash_profile, de esta forma se inicia desde cualquier consola que abras y se mantiene el proceso hasta que pares el sistema.

```
# Keychain

keychain id_dsa

[[ -f $HOME/.keychain/$HOSTNAME-sh ]] && \

 source $HOME/.keychain/$HOSTNAME-sh

[[ -f $HOME/.keychain/$HOSTNAME-sh-gpg ]] && \

 source $HOME/.keychain/$HOSTNAME-sh-gpg

```

Dale un repaso a la documentación para refrescar ideas

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/articles/openssh-key-management-p1.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/keychain-guide.xml

----------

